# Its finally time



## Addiction (May 8, 2007)

So I've been holding out on this slope for a little while but a number of factors seem to have come together at the right time.

I just got a Aristocrat that effectively doubles my storage. While cleaning out my fridges I found I had a lot of duplicate boxes. For example I had 7 boxes of 5 Vegas Series A and 7 boxes of Rocky Patel Sungrowns. I really don't need more than three boxes of any stick at this point unless its some kind of limited edition so I'm cutting those back. They will be making their way overseas to the troops.

I also found about 8 boxes that were shot, mostly due to mold. They all were in either cedar coffins, or ceder sleeves and were somehow set up under the condensation catcher in the fridge because I'm an idiot. The only box that really hurt was a box of Coronado by La Flor, that is a damn nice smoke that I think I would appreciate no matter what else I had available.. There were three boxes of my house brand and two boxes of Rocky Patel A's but such is life.

Also I've been feeling I've reached the bottom of the NC slope for a while. I don't just go buy crazy anymore, only picking up the occasional box at a good price. 

The biggest change is that some things (my local house brands, a couple of RPs) that I just used to absolutely love have lost their luster to me. All of these things make me feel like its time to try Cubans. Not just a little bit, I've had prolly about 30-40 Cubans this year, but to really try them. So I'm doing my first order this week. Based on the Habanos for Beginners thread as well as the advice of several others I've selected the following:

2 boxes Trinidad Reyes - I've had this one before and really like it.
2 box Trinidad Robusto Extra - This one is highly recommended from many sources but new to me
2 box Hoyo Epicure No 2 - Another highly recommenced new one.
2 cabs RASS - Again everyone always says RASS.

But before I begin this slide I wanted to get peoples thoughts. Is there some stick I'm missing that instead of getting two of each I should slide off one of these and get that instead? I really want at least 4 different sticks, things that should be sure fire hits but would be easy to trade if they don't please my palette. Thanks for your advice in advance.


----------



## jgros001 (Jun 14, 2005)

you asked for thoughts so prepare for 150 different ones....but here is one of them

- get one cab of RASS - switch the other for a cab of Bolivar Corona Extras
- forget the Hoyo Epi 2 and get the Epi 1 instead
- forget the Robusto Extras and get a cab of Punch DCs
- get as many boxes of the Reyes as you can!!

whatever you do....enjoy the cigars!


----------



## mash (Jul 24, 2007)

Sorry to hear about your losses, but happy to hear about your upcoming gains. You will get so many opinions here. All of the sticks you mention are great, I like variety so some choices to broaden things a little:
- a nice torpedo, like the BBF or Monte #2
- a petit corona, when time is a little short, the SCDH El Principe or RYJ 
- a corona gorda, Punch Punch
- a bigger stick, H. Upmann SWC or Punch Churchill

Good luck.


----------



## wij (May 25, 2006)

My advice would be not to buy 2 boxes of any one vitola (yet!). I would instead buy 8 different boxes. Also, try and mix up the vitolas. For example, get a box of lonsdales, shorts, belicosos, churchills, etc. Next, try and get some the boxes with age and some that are fresh. Smoke one of each ROTT and then try again after a few weeks in your humi.

I realize that you have smoked quite a few this year, but give yourself a chance to really discover what your palate likes (for now).


----------



## adsantos13 (Oct 10, 2006)

My :2

Get the 2 boxes of Reyes, since you know you like those already. Then, get 1 box of Robustos Extra, 1 box of Rass, and 1 box of Epi 2's. 

Then, get three boxes of different stuff so you have more variety. I would suggest any of the following...

-Partagas 898 Varnished
-Por Larranaga Petite Coronas
-Montecristo #2 or Diplomaticos #2
-Punch RS #11


----------



## daniyal (Oct 9, 2007)

I don't like the RASS from you list at all. Just can't seem to enjoy that cigar I'd say go for Partagas Serie D No.4 or Punch Punch instead. Bolivar Royal Coronas are very smooth too, though if you want something like a priminade go for the Bolivar Belicoso Finos.


----------



## steelheaderdu (Aug 18, 2006)

Just a thought, take it for what it's worth...if you wait until December/January, you'll be able to get more smokes for your money depending on your source, I'm sure.

Don't overlook:

Por Larranaga Petite Coronas
Saint Luis Rey Series A
Bolivar Petite Corona
Partagas Lusitania ( a MUST have big stick imho)

Good luck on the slope!


----------



## gocowboys (May 20, 2007)

Jumping down another slope head first. You are truly my idol. Good luck to you on this slope. Enjoy. I am still fighting to not jump on this one.


----------



## Addiction (May 8, 2007)

steelheaderdu said:


> Just a thought, take it for what it's worth...if you wait until December/January, you'll be able to get more smokes for your money depending on your source, I'm sure.
> 
> Don't overlook:
> 
> ...


I love PLPCs, its far and away my favorite Cuban. I have not seen them at a decent price at the source I'm considering. So far my Boli PC experience has been uneven with one in five being quite good and the rest a take or leave proposition. I'm really interested in the Lusitania but the price is a bit off putting. Also have Boli Gold Medals on my radar.


----------



## BamaDoc77 (Jan 31, 2007)

adsantos13 said:


> My :2
> 
> Get the 2 boxes of Reyes, since you know you like those already. Then, get 1 box of Robustos Extra, 1 box of Rass, and 1 box of Epi 2's.
> 
> ...


:tpd::tpd::tpd::tpd::tpd:


----------



## Addiction (May 8, 2007)

Curious, whats the difference between varnished and unvarnished?


----------



## Bruin7 (Sep 6, 2007)

Jim,

I would forget about the Trinidad Robsutos Extra since you're already getting the Reyes. They're pretty much the same cigar but in a different size. Since this is your first big order I'd diversify your list and add either the Bolivar Royal Corona or Partagas D4. They're both very reasonably priced and are fantastic.

Bruin7


----------



## Bruin7 (Sep 6, 2007)

Addiction said:


> Curious, whats the difference between varnished and unvarnished?


Varnished have a lacquer finish like the Cohiba SLB boxes. They are made to keep air from coming in and out much better than unvarnished if you keep them sealed. For example, the Partagas 898 come in unvarnished and varnished. If you've ever had one with 15+ years on it the one from the varnished box tastes better in many people's opinion.


----------



## Ashcan Bill (Jul 29, 2006)

Addiction said:


> 2 boxes Trinidad Reyes - I've had this one before and really like it.
> 2 box Trinidad Robusto Extra - This one is highly recommended from many sources but new to me
> 2 box Hoyo Epicure No 2 - Another highly recommenced new one.
> 2 cabs RASS - Again everyone always says RASS.


You're going to get a lot of advice, and most likely end up totally confused. 

If I find something I like, I'll go multiple boxes, but only if it's something I enjoy. If you haven't tried something, I'd go one box and get something else to try in place of the second box. When you find those you really like, then it's time to stack 'em deep. Of course if you plan to give Dave a run for his money, this advice is totally meaningless and instead of worrying about what to buy, you should already be halfway through converting your garage into a humidor.

And while the RASS is certainly decent, I'm not with _everyone_. There's others I like better.

Good luck and God help you. :ss


----------



## Addiction (May 8, 2007)

Bruin7 said:


> Jim,
> 
> I would forget about the Trinidad Robsutos Extra since you're already getting the Reyes. They're pretty much the same cigar but in a different size. Since this is your first big order I'd diversify your list and add either the Bolivar Royal Corona or Partagas D4. They're both very reasonably priced and are fantastic.
> 
> Bruin7


I've had three Series D. Two were ho hum, one was mind blowing. That is only a good average in major leauge baseball. Or possibly three point shooting.

What do you guys think about sampler packs? I've been considering maybe throwing a box back and getting some loose ones to expand my knowledge a bit.


----------



## 68TriShield (May 15, 2006)

Addiction said:


> Curious, whats the difference between varnished and unvarnished?


The wood on the box and the unvarnished are discontinued...


----------



## BamaDoc77 (Jan 31, 2007)

IMO, get the staples that MOST everyone likes, that is not saying you will like them, but majority do.
Trini Reyes
Rass
HDM Epi #2
PLPC
Boli PC, RC, or CJ
Monte #4
Cohiba Siglo VI
Sancho Panza Beli's
...then the 8th is a PUT AWAY box...of your choice.
There, done, finito, fine.....looks good to me.:chk


----------



## BamaDoc77 (Jan 31, 2007)

BamaDoc77 said:


> IMO, get the staples that MOST everyone likes, that is not saying you will like them, but majority do....it will help developing your mind into saying..i like this one, i like this one..picking out particulars of each smoke.
> Trini Reyes
> Rass
> HDM Epi #2
> ...


----------



## daniyal (Oct 9, 2007)

Addiction said:


> I've had three Series D. Two were ho hum, one was mind blowing. That is only a good average in major leauge baseball. Or possibly three point shooting.
> 
> What do you guys think about sampler packs? I've been considering maybe throwing a box back and getting some loose ones to expand my knowledge a bit.


I've smoked three boxes of Partagas D4's and have yet to find one that I didn't like... the problem with sources is that nothing comes with a guarantee.


----------



## Jbailey (Nov 9, 2006)

There are a lot of good cigars to get on your next purchase. Pick what sounds good, you have a lot of time to try them all!


----------



## avo_addict (Nov 29, 2006)

You've got great suggestions here. I just want to add Juan Lopez Seleccion #1 and #2. Both are great young and are under rated IMHO.


----------



## Addiction (May 8, 2007)

So are there any bad Habanos?


----------



## 68TriShield (May 15, 2006)

Fugazi and the ones you don't like...


----------



## mosesbotbol (Sep 21, 2005)

Addiction said:


> So are there any bad Habanos?


The ones you do not like. For me, Vegueros I do not like.


----------



## smokin' machinist (Sep 23, 2006)

Addiction said:


> Curious, whats the difference between varnished and unvarnished?





68TriShield said:


> The wood on the box and the unvarnished are discontinued...


There is a difference in size and blend, according to MRN.


----------



## Kngof9ex (May 24, 2007)

Bryan you my hero, Im glad you wound up liking the Reyes, i was just thinking the other day that i had to restock them

"2 boxes Trinidad Reyes - I've had this one before and really like it.
2 box Trinidad Robusto Extra - This one is highly recommended from many sources but new to me
2 box Hoyo Epicure No 2 - Another highly recommenced new one.
2 cabs RASS - Again everyone always says RASS.

But before I begin this slide I wanted to get peoples thoughts. Is there some stick I'm missing that instead of getting two of each I should slide off one of these and get that instead? I really want at least 4 different sticks, things that should be sure fire hits but would be easy to trade if they don't please my palette. Thanks for your advice in advance."


----------



## wij (May 25, 2006)

smokin' machinist said:


> There is a difference in size and blend, according to MRN.


:tpd:

They do have different flavors. Also, the varnished is just a little longer and it has a 43RG as opposed to a 42RG in the non-varnished. Both are a must try, in my newbish opinion.


----------



## audio1der (Mar 8, 2006)

You need some BBFs in that list, my friend. They're a staple.


----------



## cre8v1 (Dec 5, 2006)

:2
Boli RC
Monte 2
Cohiba Sig VI
'02 LGC Medaille D'or No. 1 for a change of pace (most vendors have the '02's)


----------



## Addiction (May 8, 2007)

audio1der said:


> You need some BBFs in that list, my friend. They're a staple.


BBF = Boli belicoso finos?


----------



## Bruin7 (Sep 6, 2007)

Addiction said:


> BBF = Boli belicoso finos?


Yes, these are excellent cigars if you're into the larger ring gauge.


----------



## thebiglebowski (Dec 19, 2005)

throw my two cents in - you've gotten a lot of good input here, but i have to say, if you can find them at your source, the rafael gonzalez lonsdales are a must-have. especially since they're now discontinued.


----------



## Harpo (Oct 11, 2007)

adsantos13 said:


> My :2
> 
> Get the 2 boxes of Reyes, since you know you like those already. Then, get 1 box of Robustos Extra, 1 box of Rass, and 1 box of Epi 2's.
> 
> Then, get three boxes of different stuff so you have more variety.


:tpd: What this guy said.

May I also suggest:

Partagas SD4
Bolivar BF
Montecristo Petit Edmundo
Punch Punch
Ramon Allones SCC

:tu

Edit: I find the RASS to be a little overrated, but that's me... :2


----------



## ConMan (Dec 20, 2005)

smokin' machinist said:


> There is a difference in size and blend, according to MRN.


:tu They're not the same smoke. One's a Dalia, One's a Lonsdale (non-varnished). The non is discontinued.


----------



## dayplanner (Dec 11, 1997)

Addiction said:


> The biggest change is that some things (my local house brands, a couple of RPs) that I just used to absolutely love have lost their luster to me. All of these things make me feel like its time to try Cubans. Not just a little bit, I've had prolly about 30-40 Cubans this year, but to really try them. So I'm doing my first order this week. Based on the Habanos for Beginners thread as well as the advice of several others I've selected the following:
> 
> 2 boxes Trinidad Reyes - I've had this one before and really like it.
> 2 box Trinidad Robusto Extra - This one is highly recommended from many sources but new to me
> ...


Everyone loves Reyes and everyone loves RASS, so you cant go wrong there as you could always sell them on within hours if, by miracle, you happened not to like them. Trini Robusto Extra are nice, but a little too light and a little too expensive. HdM Epicure No2 is a robusto for pussies, a volado roll. It's a nice cigar compared to NCs, but compared to the rest of your list it's a bit tasteless. Get some 06 or 07 RASCC, they're small, cheap and extremely good. One of the 3 best cigars of the past year.


----------



## pnoon (Jun 8, 2005)

Of course, you have received a multitude of suggestions. Which may only muddy the waters for you.

My :2? If you are making a purchase of that size, the H.Upmann Sir Winston is a must buy.


----------



## Sandman (Mar 26, 2006)

06 SCDLH Oficios, and 06 Parti 898. Stock up on these classics!


----------



## donp (Mar 5, 2006)

Well by now you have prolly ordered your smokes, and all good suggestions including your original list. But for next time, consider the Juan Lopez Seleccione number 1, and some party shorts for when time is short and you want a good tasty smoke. 
Happy TG to you all.:ss


----------



## Boston_Dude05 (Oct 10, 2006)

Getting variety would be a good recommendation as opposed to doubling up as others have said. Try some Punch, Partys, Cohibas, etc.


----------

